# Duck calls????



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

Looking at purchasing a single reed but don't know which,
Foiles straight meat, RNT. Any other suggestions.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i have one call that i really like, im looking for another and have a post that people have been answering to you might wanna check out. but the one that i do like is the plain and simple Duck Commander Classic Commander. good call for 13 or 14 bucks.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I bought a Primos Phat Lady last year and I really like it. Its one of the first calls I've got that I can do a feeding call really well on and its easy to use. Plus its loud for when I'm calling in big fields and water. Think it was like 20 bucks or somthing...


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the RNT hunter series call is a great call. echo also makes great calls. the HS waterfowl bill collector is also pretty good. IMO


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Contact Chris and pick up a Winglock. They are good calls and reasonably priced.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Sprig said:


> Looking at purchasing a single reed but don't know which,
> Foiles straight meat, RNT. Any other suggestions.


What are you willing to spend? That plays a HUGE role in what to reccomend.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Duckslayer100 said:


> I bought a Primos Phat Lady last year and I really like it. Its one of the first calls I've got that I can do a feeding call really well on and its easy to use. Plus its loud for when I'm calling in big fields and water. Think it was like 20 bucks or somthing...


I agree, for the money I think the Phat Lady is the best duck call out there. Looks pretty nice too :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i picked up a HS waterfowl bill collector today, i second the opinion made by Ryan_Todd, nice call. you can see it in action in the south dakota field hunt in take em 6. thats where i was convinced.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have two that I like:

Foiles Strait Meat Mallard - LOUD call and you can get some ducky sounds out of it.

RNT Daisy Cutter - softer, but can get loud. This is a ducky call!

I also have a wood Winglock, solid calls.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i'm glad you like the call diver. i got to listen to barnie in person blowing and comparing the acrylic and poly models. i honestly think that the poly sounds better. you couldn't even tell the difference between the 2.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

i like the echo single reed diamindwood calls they are pretty sweet and they arent bad for the price..$42.99


----------



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

I watched them use the bill collector on "Take'em 6" and was pretty impressed. So many calls ................

Thanks for all the response


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

My best advice is to go to a store that has many to try. People all blow differently and what might be good for me may not be the ticket for you. I like the RNT's a lot. The RNT Quack Head Timbre is a great call for $25.00 but so is Tim Grounds Hen Talk. There is really one good way to find out what one fits you right and that is to try a bunch of them out and pick the right one for you and your hunting situation.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Sprig, I have a bill collector and I really like it, I don't really call ducks much, don't really need to but I do like this cal. It is easy to blow and loud when you want it. Pretty cheap too.


----------

